# Problem mit Klappmenü.



## hofmae (15. Dez 2005)

So wird das Menü untefähr aufgerufen.


```
[url="javascript:toggleVisibility('FMAINM150');"]Dienstleistungen[/url]
<div id="FMAINM150" style="display:visible; visibility: visible;">
[url="punkt1"]Punkt1[/url]
[url="punkt2"]Punkt2[/url]
</div>
[url="javascript:toggleVisibility('FMAINM151');"]Unterklapmenu[/url]
<div id="FMAINM151" style="display:none; visibility: hidden;">
[url="punkt3"]Punkt3[/url]
[url="punkt4"]Punkt4[/url]
</div>
```

Unten seht Ihr das Java-Script. Es handelt sich dabei um Klappmenü, dieses wird geöffnet und dann kann ich weitere Untermenüs anwählen, dabei bleibt das Klappmenü offen, wenn ich jetzt aber ein weiteres Klappmenü für eine Untergruppe einbaue, wird das normale Klappmenüa uf der ersten Ebene geschlossen sobald ich das Untermenü anwähle. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
 <!-- 
  document.delayedDivHiding = false;
  
  var lastVisibleDiv = '';
  
  /* Swap visibility */
  function toggleVisibility(divID)
  {
   if(lastVisibleDiv != divID && lastVisibleDiv != '')
   {
    if(divIsVisible(lastVisibleDiv)) hideDiv( lastVisibleDiv );
   }
   var x = ( divIsVisible(divID) ? hideDiv( divID ) :showDiv( divID ) );
  }
  /* Check if the DIV is visible or not  */
  function divIsVisible(divID){
   var e = document.getElementById(divID);
   if (!e) return false;
   return ( e.style.visibility == "visible") ;
  }
  /* Show the DIV */
  function showDiv(divID)
  {
   var e = document.getElementById(divID);
   if (!e) return false;
   e.style.visibility   = "visible";
   e.style.display    = "block"; 
   document.delayedDivHiding  = divID; 
   if(divID.substr(0,5) == 'FMAIN') lastVisibleDiv = divID;
  }
 
  /* Hide the DIV */
  function hideDiv(divID)
  {
   var e = document.getElementById(divID);
   if (!e) return false;
   if ( document.delayedDivHiding != divID || divID.substr(0,5) == 'FMAIN')
   {
    e.style.visibility ="hidden";
    e.style.display  ="none";
   }
  }
 
  /* Reset the delay */
  function clearHidingDelay(){
   document.delayedDivHiding = false;
  }
  
  /* Hide the DIV - delayed */
  function hideDivDelayed(divID,delayTime)
  {
   if (!delayTime || delayTime =="undefined" ) delayTime = 50;
   window.setTimeout("hideDiv('"+divID+"')", delayTime);
  }
 
  /* Convert dezimal unicode */
  function dc_ConvertSpecialChars(theText)
  {
   dc_ConvertLoop = function(arg1,arg2)
   {
    var i = parseInt(arg2);
    return ( i && i > 0 ? String.fromCharCode(i): arg1 );
   }
   RegExp.lastIndex = 0;
   return theText.replace(/\&\#(\d+)\;/g, dc_ConvertLoop);
  }
  var name = ( navigator.userAgent.indexOf('MSIE') > 0 ? 'portal_msie' : 'portal_mozilla');
  document.open();
  document.write('<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clearmedia.css" />');
  document.close();     
 //-->
 </script>
```


----------



## Roar (15. Dez 2005)

schön...
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

verschoben


----------



## thE_29 (15. Dez 2005)

Wie klapprig 

Er hat sogar Java-Script hingeschrieben, also immerhin wusste er das es java-script ist!

Nur halt den Unterschied net :bae:


----------

